# My 8" Ery Ery (Red Wolf)



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I measured him last night and lo and behold 8"

Raised him since he was 3.5-4". I've been waiting on this day for a long time. This pic is about a month old and he was over 7.5". I've changed the tank around and I'll get recent shots of him later. Just got excited over his size. Now the interesting question will be how much larger will he get. I've heard up to 10" in the wild with 8" being max in aquaria.. so we shall see.










And a pic of when I purchased him for comparison..


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

So I was taking him out of the tank to snap this pic last night and the little prick bit me haha


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Massive!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet. how long did it take for your to grow him out?


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought him last May or June at 3.5 - 4". So almost a year. He grew really quick up until 6" then drastically slowed down.

He's in a 50g breeder which is 48x18x13 and he gets a 50% WC each week. I strongly think he grew faster due to the larger tank footprint. His / Her diet consists of Hikari Carnivore for a staple, shrimp, night crawlers, krill, Tilapia and some beef heart on occasions.

His unintended feeders include: 4" RTCxTSN, 3" African Butterfly, 2.5" Purple Spotted Gudgeon (I think there was something else as well).. those were expensive feeders though, especially the RTCXTSN haha


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

A few more pics


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

nice i had mine in a 50 gallon but it would just sit in a corner all day. I put it in a planted 25 and hes a bit more active. Ill probably grow him out in the 25 until 6 and then put him a 50 or 40 gallon for life.


----------



## mudfrog (Nov 2, 2007)

Trigga said:


> nice i had mine in a 50 gallon but it would just sit in a corner all day. I put it in a planted 25 and hes a bit more active. Ill probably grow him out in the 25 until 6 and then put him a 50 or 40 gallon for life.


Nice! How big is he now?

Both of my wolves have their own 50g breeder in an over / under stand configuration. The red wolf has a senegal and two spotted raphaels for tankmates.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Trigga said:


> nice i had mine in a 50 gallon but it would just sit in a corner all day. I put it in a planted 25 and hes a bit more active. Ill probably grow him out in the 25 until 6 and then put him a 50 or 40 gallon for life.


U got a new one?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that is one badass fish. very nice indeed. nice and chuncky


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice wolf.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Sweet fish Mudfrog! Good pics.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

nice! I cant wait to gt mine!


----------

